# Choisir Outlook 2011 par défaut sur mon iMac



## Fist (30 Octobre 2011)

Possesseur d'un Imac depuis peu, j'ai installé Microsoft office ( et oui on ne se refait pas )
j'aimerais savoir si on peut mettre Outlook par défaut a la place de mail et si oui comment ?

Merci


----------



## Aliboron (30 Octobre 2011)

Il suffit d'aller dans les préférences d'Outlook, onglet "Général", et de cliquer sur le bouton "Utiliser par défaut"._ Réponse qu'on peut d'ailleurs obtenir dans l'aide d'Outlook, en recherchant sur "par défaut"._


------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Et puisqu'on cause ici de l'aspect messagerie d'Outlook et qu'on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## r e m y (30 Octobre 2011)

Pour être totalement sûr, moi j'irais dans Mail, puis Préférences et dans l'onglet "Général" je mettrais Outlook comme "Logiciel de courrier par défaut"


----------



## Fist (30 Octobre 2011)

Merci... 

mais je l'avais déjà fait et lorsque je tombe sur une email sur le net il me renvoie de suite avec mail..

Je refais la manip !!

Et  ça marche ..

He bien pour mon premier message je n'ai pas peur du ridicule 

Encore merci d'avoir répondu si vite


----------

